# wall color with soft green sofa



## polar5554

I personally like the color combination of green and orange. It may be a bit bold for YOUR taste, but the two colors together really look sharp! I would do a light autumn orange (nothing too pumpkiny). The orange would go great with your couch AND your chair.:thumbsup:


----------



## Workaholic

I like a light yellow cream myself, but all colors will come down to a personal preference by you.


----------



## Big Bob

Rescue a cat from your local shelter. You will know when you find her.

Match the main color of the cat. (not black). Your Karma will change and you will win the lottery. (The cat will thank you too.):yes:


----------



## yummy mummy

I would also go with a light yellow cream colour. 
I think that would work very nicely with your colours.


----------



## yummy mummy

You also, in my opinion, need to add a punch of colour in the room.

The small pillows I think are too monochramatic.
Maybe, some dark wine, or burgundy colour?

The pictures behind the couch need to come down.
They are too high.


----------



## Concordseeker

Pull one of the tans out of the accent chairs and paint trim a white/cream. 

Pale yellow also goes with just about everything, as said about.


----------



## sachow

Thanks guys. I think I'll try a lighter shade of orange on the walls. There are peach flowers in the middle layer of drapes. I am also thinking of painting the ceiling tan or rust color. 
I would also like to paint the walls along the stairwell and toward the family room a different color. Any ideas on that?
yummy yummy, I agree with your "need to add a punch of colour" comment, but I don't think burgundy would go with my sofas. I'll lower the paintings, what's a good distance from back of sofa?


----------



## Da Vinci

I had a client last year that loved orange- they had a Craftsman style home with a bit of Asian flair.

Also, if you like creamy yellows, the BM golden straw is pictured here in this stairway

HAve fun!

Bob
Bay ARea Painting Contractor


----------



## yummy mummy

sachow said:


> Thanks guys. I think I'll try a lighter shade of orange on the walls. There are peach flowers in the middle layer of drapes. I am also thinking of painting the ceiling tan or rust color.
> I would also like to paint the walls along the stairwell and toward the family room a different color. Any ideas on that?
> yummy yummy, I agree with your "need to add a punch of colour" comment, but I don't think burgundy would go with my sofas. I'll lower the paintings, what's a good distance from back of sofa?


Burgundy would go great with your sofa. The colour that adds punch should not match the sofa or go with it. It should be completely opposite.
(My opinion anyway). But it is all a question of what you like.
You have to look at it everyday.

As to hanging the pics. No more than 8 to 10 inches above the couch.

Add two more of the same pictures and group them all together for a nice focal point.


----------



## yummy mummy

Also, that plant on the side, needs to be taller.


----------



## yummy mummy

I personally would not go with peach colour anywhere.

So 90s. :no:


----------



## Mai

*Light orange look great!*

I painted my old apartment with a orange and it look great. It bring life to the room.


----------



## BrendaSimons

I would prefer orange, yellow or purple.


----------

